# Springtails & Isopods question.



## Chazuta (Feb 27, 2013)

I am setting up 18''x18''x24'' exo terra vivarium for a pair of thumbnail frogs, I want to add springtails and isopods but I am concerned if they might escape the tank? are these little citters just hide under leaf litter and substrate?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You won't get many that dare to venture out into the world. They like their high humidity home. If any do escape, they will desiccate and die very quickly outside of a viv or culture. If your home is humid enough to support them, you have WAY bigger problems to worry about than a few escaped springtails.


----------



## Chazuta (Feb 27, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> You won't get many that dare to venture out into the world. They like their high humidity home. If any do escape, they will desiccate and die very quickly outside of a viv or culture. If your home is humid enough to support them, you have WAY bigger problems to worry about than a few escaped springtails.


I will get one culture of each then, With A/C on during summer it's not that bad.
Do you think feeding dusted Fruit flies along with springtails and isopods is enough for R. imitator frogs?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, absolutely a diet of dusted flies, along with isopods and springtails would sustain imitators. 

But there are so many other bugs to consider. 
The start becoming a secondary fascination.


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

i have not had an y escapees ever not i use the orange isopods so that my leucs dont extingish them all before they can clean --- and they get to eat teh babies and be population control --- i love watching my leucs scavenging for the spring tails in my moss...but i have tried to feed them the phoenix worms and they will walk right by them and frogs pay ythem no attention at all so i dont know about yours


----------

